# Fender Blues Junior FSR Navy Blue - Should I buy ?



## Maverick (Oct 21, 2009)

Looking at buying one of these.

Blues Junior FSR Navy Blue. I guess the biggest difference is the addition of the 50 Watt Fender Celestion Vintage 30 Speaker .

What are your thoughts ?

Brent


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

it's basically the same amp..just different tolex and speaker. I had their red "texas" version with the V30..wish is 60w...and did'nt sound bad..but a tad dark...when i put something like a Greenback or i had another 12" speaker...it was a tad better...more sparkly like a fender should sound. Unless you're looking for really a Blue one...used one go for 350$ usually.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Are you looking at the one on usedregina?


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

dcole said:


> Are you looking at the one on usedregina?


Just saw that. Looks nice.What are they "ball park used price" anyway?


----------



## Maverick (Oct 21, 2009)

Yes it is the one.



dcole said:


> Are you looking at the one on usedregina?


- - - Updated - - -

About that and a bit more. Saw a few in Winnipeg for $425 .




bzrkrage said:


> Just saw that. Looks nice.What are they "ball park used price" anyway?


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

I'll ask my wheeling and dealing buddy if he has played one of these before. I know he has had a few Blues Juniors as I worked on one. I think these hold there price well on the used market so you'll probably get back out of it what you put into it.


----------



## Maverick (Oct 21, 2009)

Never got into the city in time. I was looking forward to picking it up.


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

Too bad you missed out on it, but something as good will likely come along.

While we are on the topic of Blues Juniors and available speakers, I have a creamy wine two-tone with an Eminence Patriot Cannabis Rex speaker. As a player who plays a wide variety of material - jazz, easy listening, blues, religious...would there be any benefit to switching to another model speaker?


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

I have not seen, one of these yet.

A Blues Jr is good value for the money used. I have the original first issue relic version with the not much loved alnico Jensen re-issue. I have no idea why there are so many haters for the chosen speakers in any stock Jr amp. I really like that old '50's through '60's sound that it can produce. 

Fender puts out so many versions of Blues Jr to keep up the interest in this model. A speaker may make an amp a little more interesting for a while. But it is still a Blues Jr and a speaker won't give it a boutique amp sound. 

My relic sounds just fine as designed. I tried several speakers that many said would make it better. They were wrong. My relic can sound blackface, or tweed, and take s pedals well.

It is one of many amps that I own for one reason or another. If you feel that way when you play it ; buy it. Otherwise buy a different amp.


----------

